# Best of PC Games - Gehört Strike Commander in die Hall of Fame?



## Administrator (6. November 2007)

*Best of PC Games - Gehört Strike Commander in die Hall of Fame?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ultio (6. November 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Strike Commander in die Hall of Fame?*

Beim nächsten mal bitte sowas wie "Weiss ich nicht.", ich kenne das Spiel nämlich nicht. Normalerweise gehört eine Enthaltungsantwort immer zu einer Umfrage.


----------



## D0pamin (6. November 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Strike Commander in die Hall of Fame?*



			
				ultio am 06.11.2007 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim nächsten mal bitte sowas wie "Weiss ich nicht.", ich kenne das Spiel nämlich nicht. Normalerweise gehört eine Enthaltungsantwort immer zu einer Umfrage.



Also, wenn ihr's nich kennt, solltet ihr auch nicht mitmachen. Oder macht euch doch einfach schlau - google kennt nun wirklich jeder.
Strike Commander z.B. ist einfach ein Juwel und quasi der geistige Nachkomme von Wing Commander. Es ist ein Prototyp der actionbetonten Flugsimulationen mit packender Story und (damals) genialer Grafik, eine Kombination die heute kaum ein Spiel bietet.
Wenn ich nur an die Mission denke, in der man die Raptor klauen mußte...hach!


----------



## darXoul (7. November 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Strike Commander in die Hall of Fame?*

Genau. Es war wohl die letzte Flugsim, die ich wirklich mit Begeisterung gespielt habe. Eine packende Story, tolle Grafik, anspruchsvolles, aber nicht zu kompliziertes/realistisches (Falcon 4.0) Flugmodell, abwechslungsreiche Missionen, angemessener Umfang. Ein tolles Spiel!

Ein Remake von SC in moderner Grafik und mit modernen Rendersequenzen (nein, keine echten Schauspieler, bitte) wäre der Hammer


----------



## McDrake (7. November 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Strike Commander in die Hall of Fame?*



			
				darXoul am 07.11.2007 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. Es war wohl die letzte Flugsim, die ich wirklich mit Begeisterung gespielt habe. Eine packende Story, tolle Grafik, anspruchsvolles, aber nicht zu kompliziertes/realistisches (Falcon 4.0) Flugmodell, abwechslungsreiche Missionen, angemessener Umfang. Ein tolles Spiel!


Und nen kleinen Wirtschaftspart.


----------



## HardlineAMD (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Strike Commander in die Hall of Fame?*



			
				McDrake am 07.11.2007 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> darXoul am 07.11.2007 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer SC nicht kennt, sollte an der Umfrage nicht teilnehmen. Wie man am Ergebnis ausmachen kann ist das der Großteil der 14 Jährigen hier.   

SC war damals (1993) mit Abstand das beste FlugSim-Actiongame, was es auch heute noch ist.
Wing Commander in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft.
Ein Geniestreich von Origin.
Das waren noch Zeiten..... .


----------

